# Wondering About A New 250Rs?



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

We were planning to buy used, and do have our eye on a certain model of a used SOB. It's a Komfort bunk model that, at under 28', has room for everyone and everything, TONS of storage (flip up bunks with access, plus a rear flip-up garage compartment.)

My first loves were Outbacks and somehow I got away from them. Not sure why? Kinda feel lke the storage is tight maybe, I am a bang-for-your-buck kinda girl. I know the OB quality is great and everyone here loves theirs, so that does say a lot.

I do have my eye on the new 250rs, love the king bed and it looks spacious comapred to older 25rss. We are in Oregon and I'm pretty sure we can't do a Michigan trip. I have called Marci at Lakeshore though, several weeks ago and never heard back from her. What would I be looking at price wise for a 250rs from her vs a local dealer? I know everyone saves a lot from her.

I guess I am trying to fall back in love with the Outback, that's all I looked at for a year. Dh was deployed last year so we were in so position to buy, but now we need to buy something before yet another summer is gone and we haven't camped!!

Maybe more of a vent than an actual question...thanks for listening!


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like your in my boat. I am also from Oregon and looking for a 250RS. I ended up ordering one from Marci at Lakeshore. Price was great and I enjoy road trips. As far as dealing with Marci I have learned that they must have a horrible email and voicemail system. Dont bother leaving a message or email. Keep calling and once you finally get her on the phone she is helpful. Not sure of the rules here and I am to lazy to look right now, I will PM you what I paid for the trailer.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 250RS - '09 and just under 18k - brand new - at a show in PA. Since its just DW and I, we use the front area bunks for additional storage. We usually keep the bottom bunk folded up and it allows us to store our chairs, etc and access them via the large side door. The living area is roomy when completely opened. The 250 is one of the few models that has the king bed - and thats why we chose it.

Best of luck on your decision!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You can try Holman motors as well. They will provide quotes via e-mail as opposed to Lakeshore's insistence that you call.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

We were able to get through to Marci the 1st call, she might just be super busy, did you try the store phone? 231 788 2040, ask for her, she is super nice to deal with.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are waiting for our 250Rs from Lakeshore(Marci).The camper got my DW's stamp of approval for the storage capacity,we are a family of 4.The whole deal was done over the phone and internet with Marci.I will say this Holmans beat her price by $450 but could not get the inteior color we wanted,so we went with Lakeshore.


----------

